

“So, Where Are You From?” - qiqing
https://medium.com/editors-picks/a1bd3e46cc3c

======
collyw
The author sounds a little self obsessed. People usually ask this sort of
question in the hope the will find something in common, so they can relate to
their new acquaintance, and have something further to talk about. In her case,
with very diverse possibilities for answering this question, it is far more
likely than normal that they will find some common interest, but she only
seems interested in one side of the relationship.

